# Politically incorrect question: Women as EMTs?



## SoCalGirl (Aug 8, 2012)

Hello everyone. 

Background:  I am a pre-nursing student (done with prereq's and submitting ADN applications next month).  I have been considering an EMT Basic program at a local community college since I started my career change a few years ago.

I have alot of respect for the men and women in the profession. At risk of offending some of you out there (I've read some posts), I will admit that my career goal is not to be become an EMT or EMT-P.  As previously stated, I am going into nursing and as a long term goal I think I am well suited to be a P.A. or N.P. (Medicine & science were one of my loves the first time around when I was in college).  I do not have a medical background and have NO CLINICAL experience; however, I have been a patient on many occasions over the years and am a caregiver to an aging parent.  I have met plenty of competent and compassionate nurses, doctors, and health professionals – and plenty that got into their professions for the wrong reasons, if ya’ know what I mean …

I understand EMT B jobs are hard to come by. Like a lot of other people I am to trying to figure out how to get hands on clinical experience.  A) I want to make sure I belong in healthcare and B) I’m hoping the exposure to EMS will help me decide what route to take after I am an RN (that’s IF I have a choice considering the lack of job prospects these days for new grad RN’s).  

I would love to work as an ER/ED Tech and in California you have to have some kind of certification to do anything clinical.  Right now, however, I realize I would be lucky if I found a job with a transport/ambulance company.  

However, I am intimidated by the physical requirements of the EMT in the pre-hospital setting.  Being able to carry a 150-200lb person in a gurney down a flight stairs is no easy feat!  I know female EMTs exist, but let’s be honest. Men and women are biologically different and men are better than women at some things and vice versa.  I understand it depends on the individual, but I am smart enough to know that I don’t know everything and can’t do everything.  I am certainly up for a challenge, but I know my limits.

I think the experience would be great and I would love to work as an EMT during nursing school. Perhaps I am romanticizing it a bit, but it certainly sounds more challenging and demanding than being a CNA cleaning beds (not that there isn’t value to the CNA experience).   That said, I would appreciate some feedback about the job market for inexperienced EMT-B.  Considering the job prospects and the above concerns, would it be worth my time to enroll in an EMT B program while I get into nursing school?? (It starts next week)   

Any input from the experts is greatly appreciated!!

P.S.  It is unfortunate that heroes like EMTs get paid so little …


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 8, 2012)

For what it's worth I've worked with plenty of capable female firefighters, EMTs and Paramedics. 

The "I'm a girl" excuse sucks, no offense. If you want to do something get after it and do it!


----------



## Aidey (Aug 8, 2012)

You're in CA, no it is not worth your time. People who are willing to relocate and work any shift can't get jobs, let alone someone who has a school schedule to work around. 

And yes, the "I'm a girl" excuse is a load of crap. Just because some women can't lift as much as some men doesn't mean a woman can't be strong enough to do this job. As a female I have a strong urge to slap other women upside the back of the head anytime they pull the "I'm a girl" card. Those twits are the reason I have to argue with firefighters about being able to lift. "Yes, I am SURE I've got this. Now bugger off!".


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 8, 2012)

I know many female EMTs who can do the job as well as any male EMT.  

It can be done, it is done every day.

If you can't do it, you can't do it.  But if you want to do it, it can be done.  you might have to go to the gym if you feel the lifting restrictions are too hard, but it can be done by women and men.


----------



## bahnrokt (Aug 8, 2012)

I know plenty of emts that are not physically able to move a 200# pt down a flight of stairs.  Male and female.


----------



## Veneficus (Aug 8, 2012)

Aidey said:


> As a female I have a strong urge to slap other women upside the back of the head anytime they pull the "I'm a girl" card. Those twits are the reason I have to argue with firefighters about being able to lift. "Yes, I am SURE I've got this. Now bugger off!".



Yet another example of why it is good i am not female.

If some guy wanted to tell me i couldn't lift, i would get him to do my job by agreeing and challenging him to show me what he has...

Then instead of "thanks" i'd give him a "aren't you special, you just proved you could do something even a girl can."

evil spelled backwards is live


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 8, 2012)

My last four partners have been female. I've had no issues.

A bigger waste of time is EMT class to get clinical experience. The final concern is your looking at advanced practice without even knowing if your capable of bedside care yet.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 8, 2012)

The job really isn't that physical. A lot of the time you will have more people on scene to help you lift. 

I've seen many great female EMTs and Paramedics. I've also seen many great female student EMTs and Medics. 

We just had a meeting today for my college EMT program (we start next week also) because of us having in the job description that applicants need to be able to lift up to 150lbs. We all voted to have that changed.

We have also been getting a lot of heat at the college for the lack of female EMT students. So we are hoping to solve that issue.


----------



## Aidey (Aug 8, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> Yet another example of why it is good i am not female.
> 
> If some guy wanted to tell me i couldn't lift, i would get him to do my job by agreeing and challenging him to show me what he has...
> 
> ...



Generally I just threaten to kick them when they grab my bicep and make smart arse comments. :glare:


----------



## sirengirl (Aug 8, 2012)

I am personally most likely one of the smallest females anyone will meet in their career time- I'm barely over 5 foot and barely 100 pounds. Am I the smallest? Prolly not. Am I the strongest? Of course not. Do I surprise people with my strength compared to my size? Every time. Do I need help? Certainly. EMS is a career where you are not alone, and if you are it is a dire situation, because we work in teams. You should always have at least one other person with you, and I can tell you from experience that there is no shame in calling for additional folks for help. I ran on a 400+ pound patient not a week ago and I had my two crew members, myself, and an entire second and third crew with us on the engines to make sure that we got the patient in and out of the ambulance without breaking our backs.

EMT, however, might be a waste of time for you personally. I encourage you to look into a CNA course, as that is cheaper, quicker, and closer to something you're interested in. You are still working with patients and taking care of them and getting some experience. I'm not sure how CA looks on EMTs versus CNAs in preference, but I can tell you that here in FL, there are more CNA jobs posted than there are EMT jobs. While EMT is over-qualification for any CNA job here, again, I am not sure how they do it where you are. 

I am happy, though, that you seem to be getting into it for the "right" reasons and not the wrong ones. I have met far too many EMTs, Paramedics, CNAs, LPNs, nurses, and doctors who don't give a hoot about their patients and it never fails to upset me every time. If you do indeed go the CNA route, though, I highly encourage you to go above and beyond so that you don't become one of "those" CNAs that we in the EMS field are always complaining about...


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 8, 2012)

I've never had a problem with an EMT or medic partner because of their gender. Age, lack of physical fitness, or lack of intelligence, yes. Gender, no.


----------



## medichopeful (Aug 10, 2012)

SoCalGirl said:


> Considering the job prospects and the above concerns, would it be worth my time to enroll in an EMT B program while I get into nursing school??



Just responding to this alone, I feel that if you have the time and money, and you can get credit for it, that EMT class is a great thing to do before nursing school.  It gives you the basics which, although you will learn them in school and much more in-depth, is nice to have (BP, basic terminology, positions, treatments, etc).  Is it a necessity?  Absolutely not, but having the class under my belt and having patient contacts has definitely helped with clinicals and classroom.

That being said, after you do the EMT (if you do!), after some time in nursing school you'll see how basic it was and, at times, downright simple!  You'll also learn your EMT book isn't the best, most reliable reference


----------



## Doczilla (Aug 10, 2012)

When i worked EMS in southwest Florida, a lot of our new hires were from california. Even the medics complained about grocery store employees making more than them. Sounds pretty bad. 

On another note, I wouldn't worry too much. Proper body mechanics will ensure that you don't mess your back up. 

There is almost always resources available to you. Your partner, the fire guys, and even police/deputies are almost always happy to help with tough lifts. All you gotta do is ask. 

In the army, the motivation for using proper body mechanics is the fact that a P.A with caveman hands will be checking your bulbocavernousus reflex in the event that you DO hurt your back. Not my favorite way to spend the morning. 
:sad:


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 10, 2012)

Aidey said:


> You're in CA, no it is not worth your time. People who are willing to relocate and work any shift can't get jobs, let alone someone who has a school schedule to work around.
> 
> And yes, the "I'm a girl" excuse is a load of crap. Just because some women can't lift as much as some men doesn't mean a woman can't be strong enough to do this job. As a female I have a strong urge to slap other women upside the back of the head anytime they pull the "I'm a girl" card. Those twits are the reason I have to argue with firefighters about being able to lift. "Yes, I am SURE I've got this. Now bugger off!".



I love you. Just sayin. 

I fight the urge to do this now. I have established that I am strong and capable, so now I do like Vene says and let the guys show me how fantastic they are.


----------

